# Smkon RVTA Atomizer



## Nailedit77 (12/8/16)

Smkon RVTA is the first ever RTA that features a vertial coil DIY structure, which is of 25MM in diameter and 56.5MM in height.

With the Vertial Coil Design, the phlegma can backflow to the juice-intake system and prevent the splash of juice, which is supposed to provide you the most genuine original taste meanwhile.


*Features:*
-First ever RVTA design
-Rapidly replace cotton
-Fantastic pure taste
-Unique dual juice-storage system
-Unique speedy top filling system
-Detachable, easy to clean

*Parameters:*
Diameter: 25MM
Size: 56.5(L)x25(W) MM
Juice Capacity: 6ML
Thread Type: 510

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## moonunit (12/8/16)

Wonder if it wicks from the top and bottom?


----------



## Nailedit77 (12/8/16)

Was thinking the exact same... not much info on this tank yet... but could be a nice change

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SAVaper (13/8/16)

Looks interesting

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (13/8/16)

Phlegma spit back system, great because I hate when my phlegm flows back into the tank.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------

